# Farenheit vs Celsius



## cbw51 (Apr 3, 2006)

I've got an A3 loaner and the heating controls are in celsius not fahrenheit and I can't figure out how to switch back. It's a loaner because my A4 is in for major repairs and the A3 doesn't have the manual. Anybody?


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Farenheit vs Celsius (cbw51)*

27 degrees celcius is about room temp


----------



## Ultimate1.8Turbo (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Farenheit vs Celsius (nobledub)*

to get farenhait, you can basically double the celcius and add 40. 21 celcius is about 72 farenheit.


----------

